# Mini Mule at Livestock Guardian?



## ariella42

We want to get a non-dog livestock guardian and donkeys seem like the best option around here since they're pretty plentiful and relatively cheap. I found this guy on CL while searching for donkeys, and I love the way he looks! Before I get too into this, would a mini mule even make a good livestock guardian?
http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/4768798187.html


----------



## Catahoula

Depending on what you want it to guard against and who it is guarding for. Some donkeys don't like goats or sheep. A mini one is not any bigger than a standard side meat goat so they themselves could be prey...depending on the predators. This is a mule...so not even sure it will guard. From the pictures, look like this mini mule is for companion to the pony.


----------



## ariella42

We have some coyotes and black bears around here. Where we are now, we only have problems with the occasional juvenile bear rummaging though trash and bird feeders or a lone coyote. I'm not sure how bad they are where we're moving. It's further south, but a bit further from neighbors. We just don't want a dog. I guess I'll keep looking for a standard size donkey.


----------



## kccjer

Yep, keep looking for a standard donkey. I don't know how well mules guard, but anything mini isn't going to be able to defend against much more than a fox.


----------



## ariella42

This guy is actually closer to us, and has standard donkeys. I feel like we might be better off getting a young donkey (a donklette as my husband says) than a donkey who hasn't necessarily been around goats before. Is that a sound thought or should I expand my search?
http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4747769746.html


----------



## kccjer

Love the different colors there! He says they are livestock guardians.... Have they been around goats before? If so, one of those should be fine. You might even look at one of the bred ones and then you'd have 2 donkeys


----------



## ariella42

I'm going to call him tomorrow to ask about them. I don't want to disturb anyone's evening, but I think one of these could be great. My husband doesn't want to have a donkey here since we have relatively close neighbors, but we can board one with my aunt until we move (probably Jan. or Feb.).


----------



## kccjer

You need one of my burros....they never bray. :tear: I love to hear donkeys bray. LOL


----------



## ariella42

I'd love one. Just ship him over here :lol:


----------



## kccjer

I adore my burros. That's something to consider too. I adopted them from the Bureau of Land Management and I know they have adoptions there in NC too. I don't worry about ANYTHING bothering my horses! Once my goats are out on pasture with the horses I won't worry about them either. And I have a mountain lion that wanders across my property at times....


----------



## J-TRanch

We have a miniature mule for our LG, he works fantastic! He hates all dogs, and guards the goat shed during the night. We had a llama and a donkey before, the miniature mule is the best!


----------



## J-TRanch

Many people do not think that miniatures can guard. But I have seen my miniature mule run off multiple coyotes. They work just as good, with more attitude.


----------



## J-TRanch

Here he is all furry for winter!

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## ChrisM

Reading posts here make me glad the worst predator we have here is a coyote. Our miniature donkeys are plenty big enough to deal with a coyote. If a pack ganged up on them they'd have problems but I don't worry about them handling a single. Now if they'd just protect the chickens from raccoons....


----------



## kccjer

Did you pick out a donkey yet? I really think you need one of the bred ones! LOL Baby donkeys are the cutest! 

Mules are not known for their guarding. There ARE exceptions, but they are rare. Miniatures should have the same instincts as the standards but they really can't handle a pack if it comes after them unless you have a herd of them. Standard donkeys are still the best at the job. And, like has been said before....not ALL donkeys will guard!


----------



## J-TRanch

kccjer said:


> Did you pick out a donkey yet? I really think you need one of the bred ones! LOL Baby donkeys are the cutest!
> 
> Mules are not known for their guarding. There ARE exceptions, but they are rare. Miniatures should have the same instincts as the standards but they really can't handle a pack if it comes after them unless you have a herd of them. Standard donkeys are still the best at the job. And, like has been said before....not ALL donkeys will guard!


I'll respectfully disagree. All the mules I have seen have a great instinct, most better than donkeys.

And a standard cannot handle a whole pack either. Probably better than a mini, but they cannot handle a whole pack. 
If you're dealing with whole packs, then you best just sit out there with a rifle. Hehe.

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## ariella42

kccjer said:


> Did you pick out a donkey yet? I really think you need one of the bred ones! LOL Baby donkeys are the cutest!


I contacted the guy with the 10 donkeys for sale. He has one who was raised around goats. She's bred and $250. Logistically, it will be difficult if we get her now though, since we can't keep her where we're currently living and don't have a good way of transporting a donkey. I'm still trying to convince my husband that she'd be a good buy (and yes, I want a cute baby donkey!). If we don't get her, though, I guess we'll look more after we move.


----------



## kccjer

Would he hold her until you got moved?


----------



## ariella42

No, I asked, but I think he's just trying to clear them out as soon as he can. I could probably leave her at my aunt's horse farm for the price of some hay, but then we'd have to arrange transportation for her twice.


----------



## ariella42

I wish we had a trailer or even a truck capable of hauling one!


----------



## kccjer

Oh that's too bad. Well maybe he'll still have her when you're ready or there will be a better deal come up


----------



## ariella42

I hope so


----------



## kccjer

It will. You can even keep an eye out for the BLM adoptions and adopt a burro thru them. I absolutely adore my burro boys. You can get a young one so it's not too bad to break to halter.


----------



## J-TRanch

Make sure you post pictures! I cannot wait until my pony has another mule baby hit the ground. SO exciting!


----------



## kccjer

You can google bureau of land management and see when and where their adoptions are. Some times they have auctions and those can get pretty pricey. If they just hold an adoption event, it's $130 to adopt. We got our burro boys at 3years old and they haven't been too bad. The worst part is that when you just outright adopt them like that....they usually have never even had a halter on. But you can take a halter (or they have ones for sale there at a fair price....not overpriced usually) and they will halter them for you before loading. You can often find yearlings there too and those would be easier to work with. We don't do anything with our guys really. One of them, the kids can jump on and sit on and he's been that way since day one. The other is a little wilder....he was a kicker when we got him!


----------



## ariella42

I just looked, and there's one that's only about an hour away in April!


----------



## kccjer

I'll post some pics of my burro boys if you want...I have several LOL


----------



## ariella42

I'd love to see them!


----------



## kccjer

Ok. Actually, I'll just give you a link to the FB page with their pics. Easier that way and doesn't clog up your thread. LOL

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.108523179324558.13017.100560163454193&type=3


----------



## KW Farms

Some donkeys and mules can make great guardians, but not all of them will. In fact, some will go after the goats. I don't think getting a wild burro for your first one would be ideal. Wild burros are a handful and really should go to someone experienced. Sometimes they do have "gentled" burros available though. Get something tame and easy to be around. The price may be low, but the purchase price is truly the lowest part of owning one. You have to keep in mind that a donkey, just like a goat will need regular care. Hooves should be trimmed regularly, deworming, teeth should be floated as needed, etc. They're a big commitment.


----------



## ariella42

I used to own horses, so I expect the basic upkeep costs to be pretty similar (plus the cost of any emergencies). I do realize that getting a wild burro could be more than I bargain for, but the auction said that both trained and untrained burros and horses will be available. I'd prefer to get a young one with some training, but if I can't find one, I'll just keep looking. In all honesty, I'd prefer to get one (preferably the bred one who had been around goats if she's still available) soon after we move, which will probably be in February. I want to go to the adoption regardless just because it's so close and if I do find one that fits my herd and needs, it would be great. Plus, I might convince my husband that it's a great time to get another horse :lol:


----------

